# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Is 30 too old to start boxing pro?

## Cuttup

I boxed from 11-14 yrs old. I played football from 7 to 23 yrs old and have stayed in the gym from 23 to 30 yrs old lifting and hitting the bag ( along with not ENOUGH cardio ). I trained in a Baltimoreboxing gym in 2006 for inly 2 months and suprisingly whooped quite heavyweights a few guys in the gym. It is now 2008 and I am 30 years old and would like to pursue my dream ( late bloomer) and would like to box pro. Do you guys think its too old and am I'm over ther hill or do some of you think natural talent, determination,and dedication can surpass the 30 yr old mark?..being they say the 30's are now the new 20"s?...lol. Thanks.

----------


## rockinred

I say you would have to defy the odds a little, but give it a run. who is to tell you what is too old or not? I don't subscribe to that belief. Only you know.... besides, just train hard and have fun... I stay active on bag work and it is a part of my life and regardless of pro status or just fun, i will continue to train for as long as I can. 

good luck!

----------


## Geordi LaForge

I wouldn't quit my day job if I was you, but there's nothing that says you can't compete at a pro level 30+.

----------


## Lavinco

Totally individual dependent. If you have a shot at it, now is definitely the time to figure it out. If you get your ass kicked too many times, then you're too old.

----------


## Hiphopharry

the only way to find out is to do it!!
You need a good manager, all the rest you can control!

----------


## Oki-Des

I wish you luck, but if you are asking us it seems like your natural talent may be as big of factor as your age. I thought boxing pros start by simply kicking everyone's @ss they encounter then realizing they should go pro because they are great. I dont think our opinions matter either way, but I would suggest to enter a fight and see how you do and let the outcome determine whether you should pursue it further. 
Good luck and let us know what happens if you do.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

What weight class? b/c if ur a heavy,, pro boxing def. needs some more talented fighters right now!!  :LOL: 

Give it a shot bro,, bc the saddest thing in life is wasted potential!

----------


## graeme87

> What weight class? b/c if ur a heavy,, pro boxing def. needs some more talented fighters right now!! 
> 
> Give it a shot bro,, bc the saddest thing in life is wasted potential!


Agreed!

----------


## Bastard Samurai

Do it. I'm in the same boat, but looking to compete in MMA. More power to you.

FYI: If you really good, but not quite Pro-level, you can make some very good money (as a side job maybe) being a professional sparring partner. Not quite as glamorous but you are getting paid for what you love to do and you'll be mixing it up with the "big shots". Plus you will get to see how well you do against them and then decide for yourself.

----------


## DSM4Life

You guys need any cheerleaders ? WEBB and I would be happy to join.

----------


## 100m champ

Wtf^

----------


## hellapimpin

> You guys need any cheerleaders ? WEBB and I would be happy to join.



hehe..

I say go for it...ima fan of going off of a freak passion popping up back in life..:P...take advantage of it..at the very least you'll get in better shape,, cuz i know hitting the bag, gives me a great workout

----------


## sassbs11

Earnie shavers didnt start until he was 22. look how far he got. not bad id say.

----------


## jthepitlover

If it's your dream then you should do it. I don't think winning a title is realistic but if you are doing it to reach personal goals then go for it. I've boxed for 11 years. I'm 32 now and at one point i considered going pro but for me, it wasn't something "I desired more then anything in the world". And I didn't need to fight to feed myself and my family. Allot of the guys I would step in the ring with did have that desire and did have to fight for food. I had to ask myself if I was ready to go to war with guys who box for their lives. A guy who boxes to feed his family is going to beat a guy who doesn't.
That's just a part to consider.
I've sparred with pro's and olympic medalists and I have to tell you, those moments in the ring were some of the greatest moments in my life. There is nothing like it. You learn about yourself in a way nothing else can teach you. And it's an amazing experience.
Have you done amature competitions?
white collar shows, golden gloves, metro games, etc?
If you haven't, don't even think about getting in a professional ring. You should do these comps first. You may even be able to live out your dream through these competitions. They are serious competitions and participating in them is a BIG DEAL. No one can ever minimize your heart and desire for getting in the ring in an amature competition

----------


## MMA

Clay Bey did something like that around your age. boxed as child, took in up again later in life, won the Nationals, went to Olympics, had a pretty good pro career.

----------


## 0tolerance

:Smilie:  i like this.
Look at it this way, you have to dream big to get any where... and if you win a few fights and beat the crap out of people younger than you... its better than not trying at all..

Just do some insane training, dieting and get a trainer who used to be a boxer.

I'd love to go into boxing.. only 18 at the moment, but i dont have the mentality to fight people.

----------


## Glock-19

It depends on you. Some people hit their prime at 18 and others when their 25. Only you know your body.

----------


## dodgernation

> I wouldn't quit my day job if I was you, but there's nothing that says you can't compete at a pro level 30+.


ya Unless you have bin an amateur scents like 8 I wouldn't expect to become a champion. But I know boxers that are around 30 and are having a blast. As long as your not terribly mismatched you should have a great time. Training is a great way to spend the evening and fighting once every two, three weeks is a fun way to get a few extra bucks too if you don't have to travel to far.
hey why not  :Shrug:

----------


## quadsofsteel

as stated already, dont quit your day job but just have fun. Its never too late keep in good shape! All the exercise, training for boxing will keep you in good condition and in the process, leave a few men staring at the ceiling. Who knows, you may go pro. Good luck

----------

